# استفسار بخصوص استخدام rf module



## zamzom (11 مايو 2011)

[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عندي استفسار بخصوص استخدام [/FONT][FONT=&quot]rf module [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اصل انا بستخدمه في مشروع تخرجي هو عبارة عن اتنين [/FONT][FONT=&quot]rf [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]واحد متصل بلاب توب و الاخر متوصل بميكروكنترولر[/FONT][FONT=&quot]atmega8535)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) بحيث يقوم بالتحكم في طائرة عن طريق اللاب توب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]المشكلة انه عند تجربته لارسال برنامج (هذا البرنامج يعمل علي تشغيل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]led[/FONT][FONT=&quot])من اللاب توب الي الميكروكنترولر لا يستقبله مع العلم انه تم تجربة ال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]rf[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لارسال واستقبال بيانات عن طريق اتنين لاب توب[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]انا بصراحة مش عارفة المشكلة في ايه بالظبط فلو اي حد عنده معلومات بخصوص الموضوع دا 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ياريت يساعدني مع العلم ان انا في قسم ميكانيكا قوي [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## amirengineer (18 مايو 2011)

أريد أن أستوضح...أنت تقوم بإرسال أمر لتشغيل الليد من اللاب توب؟ الأمر الاخر ما نوع الاشاره الخارجة من الموديول المتصل بالميكرو. من حيث التردد و القوة؟

ان كان كما تقول انهو اذا قمت بتوصيل جهازين لاب توب يعمل المشروع...إذن فالمشكلة فالجزء الخاص بالميكروكنترولر "Receiving Part" ابدأ بقياس الاشاره المستقبلة عند طرف الميكروكنترولر عن طريق الاوسيلسكوب (إذا كان الموديول يعمل علي تردد داخل الحيز الترددي الذي يقيسه الاوسلسكوب) ربما تجد الاشاره التي تصل ضعيفه جداً بالنسبه للميكروكنترولر فلا يشعر بها , فستحتاج الي تكبيرها (ضع مكبر مناسب عند طرف الاستقبال).

أو ربما يحدث فقد كبير اثناء مرور الاشاره من ال RF الي الميكرو. نتيجة لعدم توافق الأطراف (Miss matching) أو يحدث فقد نتيجة الموصل الموجود علي البورده التي يعمل عليها الميكرو (TX Line)
في هذه الحالة سيتوجب عليك عمل دائره (Matching) بين المرحلتين.

ربما هذا يفيد و ان شاء الله أتابع معاك...


----------

